# Ossabaw Hog Feb 2017



## Hunk (Sep 8, 2016)

several of my buddies and I were drawn for the Hog hunt in Feb of 2017. Anyone else going to go?


----------



## Dustin4106 (Sep 8, 2016)

I got the January hunt and I'll be there in November for the deer and hog hunt.


----------



## Redman54 (Sep 14, 2016)

It's a great hunt. Good Luck!


----------



## hambone76 (Nov 29, 2016)

We have a group of 6 going on the January hunt. Last time I went I saw quite a few despite it being my first time there.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Nov 29, 2016)

Me and my brother will be there. Be in a 24' Sea Pro CC with a polling  platform. Him and his wife went last feb. And did good


----------



## futbolwest (Jan 18, 2017)

Our group of four is headed to Ossabaw for the February hunt. 
Looks like the bugs and snakes will be out in force. 

I haven't seen any threads from the January hunt, anyone have a report?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 19, 2017)

futbolwest said:


> Our group of four is headed to Ossabaw for the February hunt.
> Looks like the bugs and snakes will be out in force.
> 
> I haven't seen any threads from the January hunt, anyone have a report?



Weather was warm and the full moon didn't help but there was a good deal of hogs taken. I'd guess about 50 but only half the hunters picked showed up. A few of the areas on route 2 (41, 42N & S) will probably still be closed due to the causeway being damaged. 16 and 17 on route 1 were also closed.


----------



## OldCrowkiller (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm going with a buddy of mine, his first trip. I'm looking forward to the camping and hunting. I did a P/W hunt a few years back, I'm curious to see what damage was done by the storm.


----------



## Hunk (Feb 14, 2017)

We're headed out today. I'm with 3 buddies. We're in a 23' scout. Weather looks bad on Wednesday. This will be my 3rd trip. So excited I'm already awake. See ya on the island and be safe.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2017)

Hunk said:


> We're headed out today. I'm with 3 buddies. We're in a 23' scout. Weather looks bad on Wednesday. This will be my 3rd trip. So excited I'm already awake. See ya on the island and be safe.



Safe travels and good luck on the hunt


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 14, 2017)

Hunk said:


> We're headed out today. I'm with 3 buddies. We're in a 23' scout. Weather looks bad on Wednesday. This will be my 3rd trip. So excited I'm already awake. See ya on the island and be safe.



Good luck! With those winds on Wed I would camp away from the creek.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Feb 14, 2017)

Loading up now heading out in the am.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Feb 17, 2017)

Me and my brother killed 5 yesterday afternoon. Just got set up for this evening and the winds blowing across the marsh at an angle. Been here 10 mins and have already saw 4. There a long way from us and down wind. No way for a stalk just yet. Probally been 15-20 killed so far.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Hunter/Mason (Feb 18, 2017)

Couldn't make it happen yesterday. 2 deer so far this am. Everyone is saying there seeing more deer than hogs. We've saw 5 deer and 30+ hogs. No wind today and the gnats are bout to tote us off.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Feb 19, 2017)

Only 1 we saw the 3rd morning.





This coon was at this tree everyday we hunted. Ended up feeding him a can of Vienna sausage


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Feb 19, 2017)

3rd and final afternoon we killed 4 more. 





End the hunt with 10 hogs. Had a great time but it's a Ton of work from start to finish.


----------



## futbolwest (Feb 19, 2017)

Well our group of four was down to three but we had a great trip and as always met some great folks. I didnt get the final count on hunters or hogs but both numbers seemed way down. Despite the forecast for rain the few drops on Wednesday and Saturday didnt even settle the dust.
Enjoyed hunting with you Hunter /MAson on the truck route. You guys are killers.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Feb 20, 2017)

Yes sir, we enjoyed it too. Can't wait to go back.


----------

